# what kinda cats do you keep with your cichlids?



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

Im just wondering what kind of catfish you guys keep with your cichlids?

in with my larger more robust cichlid i keep a 13 inch clarious catfish, a 14 inch common pleco, and a 10 inch royal pleco.

in my Con/Firemouth tank i keep 2 Pictus cats, a striped raphiel and a spotted raphiel,6 inch Brown bristlenose pleco, 3 inch long fin Brown bristlenose pleco and a 6 inch common pleco.

















wish i had pics of the rest

oh and post pics of yours if youv'e got them :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have synos:

Syno decora
Syona lucipinnis
Syno multi
Syno euptra
3 Syno hybrids

Other:
2 four line pims

Plecos:

3 clown plecos

Sorry I don't have any pictures.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

3-20"-22" plecos
20"leopard sailfin cat
11" four line pim cat
striped rafeal
bristlenose plecos (a couple of different kinds)
2-21" irridescent sharks
false siamese bumblebee cat
synos:

Decorus (mutiple)
notata
ocellifer
euptrus (multiple)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Synodontis Multipunctatus
Synodontis Lucipinnis
Ancistrus


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a couple bumblebee cats with my apistos when i had my dwarf tank, what do you keep yours with fishguy?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

no one else keeps cats or has pics, common now i wanna see some pics of some big cats opcorn:


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

DeadFishFloating, that's amazing! What is it?

I keep a Syno eupterus. I'm hoping he will play nice with the new tang setup I am working on. Because he is awesome. I'll get a pic in here soon.

EDIT: look at what I found omg!!!

http://www.zazzle.com/synodontis_eupter ... 6460548678


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I have 6 or 7 S. multi's in a 75 with Victorian Hap's, a single West African Hap, and a pair of chanchito's. 
9 S. lucipinnis in a 55 with more Vic's.
1 S. lucipinnis that had stubby barbels and fins (must have been bottom fish in the group) in another 55 along with a juvie eupterus, 4 L-134's, 3 L-204's, a group of 5 polka dot botias, and a couple of little curviceps.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I have pictus in my 75 that is 8 inches long and eats everything in sight, including fry(which I am happy about...). He is the tank boss in my FM tank.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *AnnaFish*

First one is a Peckoltia sp. L134 Leopard frog pleco, second one is a Panaque sp. L397.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I only have a nice rhino pleco. He doesn't have a permanent home, instead he travels from tank to tank with the exception of the red oscar tank (oscar hates him). Right now he's in the 75g. Little does he know but he's being moved today! :wink:


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

LoL why do you move him? Algae control?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

In my 30 gallon, I have a high-fin pleco, and a couple of ottos.


----------

